
Ask HN: Should I do pre-work before starting a new job? - throwaway096790
I&#x27;m thinking about asking my future coworkers to sent me some reading material or stuff I need to research to make my first week more productive. Do you think that&#x27;s good or bad?
======
davismwfl
Yep, totally reasonable and a good thing to do. Even if you haven't signed all
the confidentiality stuff yet most employers can send you relevant articles,
books or point you towards some reading and research that might help. I'd even
specifically ask, especially if you are unfamiliar or new to the specific
industry vertical, what might be some good resources you can read about to
learn more specifics on the industry and client problems they are solving.
This way you have some understanding of the business itself which is powerful
information to have as your questions will be better aligned when you are
there.

------
saluki
Usually companies will give you that stuff your first day and you use your
first week getting up to speed. The first week you aren't expected to be
productive.

I wouldn't rush things or advertise 'hey I work for free'.

Get ready for your new job by doing things you enjoy, visit family and
friends, take a short trip, do things you won't be able to do once you start
work.

------
_ah
Some pre work will help you hit the ground running. That said, pre work is not
expected, and probably won't save to more than a week of ramp up time. This is
your one chance for a completely distraction-free vacation. I'd recommend just
ignoring the new job and enjoying your time off.

------
sloaken
Typically I study the technology. Either what they are using or what they are
developing. As other have said it does not pay, but I like starting off
looking good. As has been well proven, much to my displeasure, first
impressions are the strongest.

------
itamarst
You're not getting paid to work during this time.

If this will help you in your career in general, e.g. you'll learn technology
skills that will also be relevant to future jobs, then doesn't seem like a
problem.

But if this is company-specific learning that won't translate to future jobs,
you're basically starting the job with the clear message that you will do work
for free. This is bad. It's important to set boundaries from the start, or bad
managers will have you working long hours.

------
mtmail
Absolutely. We used to send new employees relevant books (programming language
guides) before they started. If they list books to read make sure the company
pays or reimburses you for the material.

